
AI and UBI Discussed by Ex-NASA Engineer - egusa
https://sociable.co/science/a-world-with-no-jobs-ai-and-ubi-discussed-by-ex-nasa-engineer-and-political-economist/
======
RenRav
I love the intersection between Basic Income and Automation, I can't get
enough of this subject lately.

